# Santa Rosa, Laguna



## corey (May 12, 2017)

I will be moving there in June and have a couple of questions.

1. Any expat hangouts to drink, eat and watch sports
2. Looking for Golf Partners to play Southlinks and other courses
3. Any decent and affordable Health Clubs


thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

corey said:


> I will be moving there in June and have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Any expat hangouts to drink, eat and watch sports
> 2. Looking for Golf Partners to play Southlinks and other courses
> ...


Although that is a tourist area I think it's mostly rural as I remember. Sports bars etc would be more plentiful in Manila, Angeles City, and Subic Bay areas.
Come north and have a look at these other places. Or if you are intent on Laguna, these other areas give you places to explore in your free time.


Jet Lag


----------



## corey (May 12, 2017)

Actually I live in Makati and while I do thank you for your response I need it specific to Santa Rosa. I have been living in the Philippines for 12 years so I have forgotten what most people know. I just need SANTA ROSA. Thanks


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

There are many bar/restros in the Nuvali area of Santa Rosa, Santa Rosa-TagaytayRd. Listed as sports bars are My Sports Bar, Longhorn Rodeo Family Restaurant and Sports Bar and Windsor Tavern Sports Bar. Nuvali is the main upscale shopping/eating area with TGI Fridays, Racks, Denny's, etc. Also an S&R in Nuvali.

Chuck


----------



## corey (May 12, 2017)

bidrod said:


> There are many bar/restros in the Nuvali area of Santa Rosa, Santa Rosa-TagaytayRd. Listed as sports bars are My Sports Bar, Longhorn Rodeo Family Restaurant and Sports Bar and Windsor Tavern Sports Bar. Nuvali is the main upscale shopping/eating area with TGI Fridays, Racks, Denny's, etc. Also an S&R in Nuvali.
> 
> Chuck


Thank you. Sounds promising.


----------



## corey (May 12, 2017)

Looking for golf partners to play Southlinks course on weekdays. please let me know


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

corey said:


> Looking for golf partners to play Southlinks course on weekdays. please let me know


Hi Cory,

Another post or two and you'll be able to use (or should I say reply) to private messages using the PM system in the site.

I would suggest using the PM system for replies to this post of yours so that it is off the main forum page.


Thanks..


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, I was gonna say Jet, Sta Rosa, Laguna isn't rural anymore. Very built up and overbuilt for the infrastructure in many places with traffic headaches galore. It was great in 2008 or so, but now a traffic mess....one of the reasons we are likely to cross it off our possible retirement landing spots. Still good places to go hangout, eat, drink, golf, etc from the friends I have there now.


----------

